

Show HN: Search for layovers you can stay at for a day or more witho a paying more - philiphu
http://www.cleverlayover.com/?ref=hackernews

======
philiphu
Hi HN,

I built this flight search engine three months ago and showed the first
functionality here, which was to search for savings. We've since iterated and
added a new functionality that allows you to search for an extended layover to
enjoy and wanted to get your feedback on this new feature.

Right now, you can use the dropdown menu at the center of the page right below
the large double-round image to select how many days you can want to stay at
the layover location. We think this user interface can be improved, but we
also don't want it to be too prominent as to be confusing to first-time users.
Do you guys have any thoughts?

Very much appreciated!

Thanks, Phil

------
juanpuerto
Do you guys post a list of routes with the most savings? I just tried a few
and it really seems to work - few hundred bucks per route cheaper than any
other site I checked.

I'd love to see where the best savings are available! Bookmarking this site
for sure.

~~~
philiphu
Thanks! You can check out some of the savings we find on our recently searched
savings tool here:
[http://www.cleverlayover.com/#monitor](http://www.cleverlayover.com/#monitor)

It will show you a fresh list of savings available, and you can even filter
the list by origin!

------
atsaloli
Wow! I'll be able to take my wife home to visit her family in Sydney easier
thanks to this. Brilliant. Thanks heaps.

~~~
philiphu
You're welcome! Hearing feedback like this makes the entire endeavor
worthwhile!

~~~
atsaloli
Aye. Keep going. =)

------
BorisMelnik
Great idea, is it possible to put in an origin and find random flights if you
are unsure where you want to go on your vacation?

~~~
philiphu
Thank you! We don't search all possible destinations yet (but stay tuned for
updates), but you'll be able to put your origin in on our recently searched
savings tool
([http://www.cleverlayover.com/#monitor](http://www.cleverlayover.com/#monitor))
and see which destinations have recently had high savings!

